# How and where to catch Flounder on the strand



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

I ate flounder tonight for dinner and absolutely loved it. Can't believe I've never eaten it before. How do I catch these things on the grand strand? What kind of rig do I use? What kind of bait do I use? Where can these fish be caught? I don't have a boat or yak and refuse to fish the piers till tourist season drops off. Thanks in advance for your advice


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

If you think flounder is good, try some flounder stuffed with crab meat. That'll blow your doors off....

Down here in Florida we catch them with mud minnows or finger mullet. Usually around structure; piers, boat ramps, grass, changes in the bottom, oyster beds, mouth of a creek, whatever. We use a 12 to 18 inche leader, on a small sinker, to keep the bait on the bottom. 

Trick is to move the bait, slowly. Flounder lay still waiting for lunch to come to them most times, they don't go looking for it. On the pier here, we just drag the minnows; up one side of the pier, down the other...


----------



## MBsandflea (Jun 27, 2004)

Same way everywhere. Certain piers in the area offer better chances though. Pier 14, Apache, Cherry Grove or Springmaid are probably your best choices. Or you can trod out into the back creeks in Murrells Inlet, Pawley's Island or Cherry Grove if you don't have a small boat.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Small live mullet on a Carolina rig. Go to 2nd avenue pier or Garden City pier and watch the guys with the rod in one hand that are slowly walking up and down along the rail. That's how I learned to catch those tasty little buggers. Alot of them are right up against the surfline, shadowing the mullet schools.


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

Going down to Garden City with a bucket of mud minnows this evening around 6 pm. We'll be the 2 guys drinking beer and surf fishing next to the pier. Thanks for the advice, I hope it pays off soon 

Also, is it possible to catch spotted sea trout or red drum in the surf here? I am done with fishing frozen shrimp and cutbait in the surf and only catching shark, spot and whiting. Rest assured that I will be following each piece of advice that I recieve on here.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Most important Flounder fishing tip..........DO NOT try to set the hook when you feel a hit..............wait a bit...........I'll usually slowly count to 5-7 before setting the hook. Flounder like to catch there pray, kill it, then position it for easy swallowing...................this takes a few seconds. If you set the hook when you feel a hit you WILL loose most of them.


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

here in MD we were always told when you think you got a strike wait 10 sec. then wait 10 more then set the hook. I have found that I hook up a little more that way. Give it a try


----------

